# life jacket for a goldfish w/ swim bladder



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

wow, thats so awesome, lol..


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

i applaud him. thats jsut awesome


----------



## marley_kitty (May 16, 2009)

*Love it.*

I love it when people go above and beyond for their pets. Especially when the pets are "just" fish. This guy is awesome!


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Totes legit.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Genius!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I like this quote from the article, "'People have said I'm crazy but every animal is a valued family member and I do my best to help every one of them."

He's done a wonderful thing.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Now if only he could get an aquarium big enough for 4 goldfish!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> Now if only he could get an aquarium big enough for 4 goldfish!


I'd wondered about that as well, though they seem well cared for... to say the least. He made a life jacket for one and feeds it via a straw.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, most people don't realize how large of a bioload their goldfish have though. Maybe after that article was published someone let him know.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I heard about someone else who had a goldfish with the same problem, he attached the fish to a piece of styrafoam using wire. It didn't look half as comfortable as this cool little life jacket.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

ValMM said:


> I heard about someone else who had a goldfish with the same problem, he attached the fish to a piece of styrafoam using wire. It didn't look half as comfortable as this cool little life jacket.


It's impressive what he came up with. Einstein doesn't seem to mind it. Though, I wonder if it will end up causing any skin ailments. It's nice to see someone caring enough to try something like this.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

This is cool, but like said, the tank is wayyyy to small. Plus goldfish can grow much larger, he will really need to check him like daily and adjust the body sling as needed, but he might become stunted due to the tank size....I wonder what food he feeds them too...food can really have an impact of goldfish and there floaty issues.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

He seems like he really cares for his fish, so I bet he wouldn't mind if you tried sending him a message, via the reporter, to offer helpful advice that could prevent similar fates for his other fish. 

If the reporter would agree to pass along the message, the guy could decide if he wants to contact you or not. At least you can say you tried if he doesn't. :smile:


----------



## Neptoon'd (Apr 21, 2013)

This is really cool. I wonder how difficult it was to get it on the fish? It's not likely that the fish held still for it's fitting.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

I have a goldie in a 20L by himself right now trying to cure him of the same swimming ailment. He just lays on the bottom on his side swimming around occasionally. This seems like a neat idea to help the fish out but the underlying problem isn't being taken care of.


----------



## Nemue (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes! I've seen this! I would totally do that for a little fishie.


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

This video made the rounds on the goldfish forum....it's a joke. Unfortunately the goldfish would develop sores where the devise is touching it. My goldfish developed swim bladder and used to wedge himself behind a decoration to stay put. Within a day he had developed sores. 

To the folks who mentioned tank size, thank you. One goldfish needs 20 gallons. each additional goldfish is 10 gallons....but some forums recommend 20 gallons. I can vouch for 4 goldfish in a 50 gallon is over stocked. I'm WC every 3 days. My goldfish gang is nick named the turds for a reason. My 1 inch goldfish is now 4 inches...all in 10 months. That cute goldfish grows really fast. 

Though I'm not sure all goldfish experts would agree, long term exposure to high nitrates can irritate the swim bladder and cause floaty issues.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*com'on man!*

Really! don't be that guy(that judges).
nobody likes that guy! I don't anyway.



mordalphus said:


> Now if only he could get an aquarium big enough for 4 goldfish!


----------



## marley_kitty (May 16, 2009)

*A thought...*

The article doesn't actually state what size their tank is, and I think it's possible they moved all the fish temporarily to a smaller tank solely for a photoshoot. I think they would want all the fish in one shot and fairly easy to see for the article. It's also possible this guy has no idea how to care for goldfish. But I don't think it's likely someone who spends 3 hours making his fish a life-jacket, isn't going to do a little research about their requirements. Maybe I'm just an optimist


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> This is cool, but like said, the tank is wayyyy to small. Plus goldfish can grow much larger, he will really need to check him like daily and adjust the body sling as needed, but he might become stunted due to the tank size....I wonder what food he feeds them too...food can really have an impact of goldfish and there floaty issues.


Golfish can get stunted from ANY tank size. In the wild, they can grow as big as carp--several feet.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Sajacobs said:


> This video made the rounds on the goldfish forum....it's a joke.


Seriousy?! why would someone put a fish through the torment of putting on the vest contraption for a joke? It really seems legit... but if not, that's really cruel and totally sucks.


----------

